# putting two pigeons together?



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,I have an aggressive male pigeon & everyone said to get him a mate & that will calm him down.I adopted a female 3 weeks ago & she is very mellow & sweet.I'm wondering if I put these two together if that will change the mellow girl & make her aggressive?I'm hoping that the male's bad habit won't rub off on her.Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can't just put them together and expect success. It a process that can take a while. The best way is to put them in a cage...side by side...so they can see each other clearly but not touch. Watch the reaction from each. Let them out of the cage to exercise separately. You will know once he starts courting her bu the way he acts and you will know what he thinks of his behavior by the way she responds.
Mating with your aggressive males shouldn't make her more aggressive.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*mating*

YES, please use Charis words of advice, bad things can happy if you are not carful. You will be able to tell but not always, if you do decide to put them together,PLEASE have time to watch them, He might drive the hen to hard and ultimitly, WELL, we do not want to read this. >Kevin


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 14, 2010)

*putting two pigeons together*

I definately won't put them together right away,I'll keep them in separate cages & slowly introduce them.I'll watch closely & I definately won't let him hurt the hen.If he drives her too hard I'll keep them separate.Thanks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It can go very bad putting two Pigeons together into the same Cage.


Allow them to be 'together' free flying and free roving in the same Room, with intermittent supervsion, and, if they elect to be friends, or to be prospective mates, you will soon be able to tell.


Even two in the same Room can be dangerous of one is aggressive and one is timid, so keep an Eye on them if trying that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

its very true younger males tend to be way more aggressive then older cocks and the side by side cages as Charis suggested is the best way to go to help them pair up


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree on the side by side method, it works well. I have started to introduce new pigeons I add to my aviary by putting the new bird in an open air crate (dog crate). When I think they know each other well, I let the crate door open and all is well.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've had the opportunity to watch one of my hens with two different mates. The first was on top of the totem pole and the second, well pretty close to the bottom. Her personality has stayed the same and I haven't seen that either influenced her one way or the other. Hope that helps.


----------

